# Folding Cycles



## cycle_bug (19 Aug 2016)

Stopped my regular cycling a while ago, due to laziness and complacency on the car, and the fact a lot of my money goes to the car so.. might as well 'get into' it, but the fact remains I run an old car, cant afford a new one for a long time and really should be keeping fit and having a healthier hobby! For me, and my wallet.. not that cycling is 'cheap' but I think if one chooses to get by on the basics its possible. 

I'm in the folding section because I had a great idea, that if I had a folding bike I could always keep it in the boot of the car, then whenever I feel it's so easy to go for a quick ride around my surroundings! 

I know I can get a bike carrier, and if I don't decide to get a folder it's my only choice, but they're so awkward to fit, tighten, and even then I focus way too much on the bike not falling off rather than the road which cannot be a good thing. Even the £200+ cycle carriers are a bit of a joke like the cheap eBay ones because they're always quite fiddly. 

My biggest concern isn't that with the bike, but more of me.. I feel too embarrassed to be seen on a folding bike. They're so unusual, and that's the honest truth. I don't mean to be rude or insult anyone, and I consider myself someone who doesn't care a less but I feel there's a barrier between me and the folding bicycle!? 

Any pointers?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2016)

There is nothing wrong with folding bikes. In fact they are becoming more popular with people because they are easy to take with you in a car, and don't take up a lot of space, if you live in a flat. And of course you can take them on the bus and on trains ( there are some exceptions ). And of course if you ride them to work, quite often you can keep them inside with you. 

In many ways they are ideal for some people. They are not unusual bikes anymore. And there is a folder to suit everyone's pocket. I have one and I am about to get another one.


----------



## cycle_bug (19 Aug 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> There is nothing wrong with folding bikes. In fact they are becoming more popular with people because they are easy to take with you in a car, and don't take up a lot of space, if you live in a flat. And of course you can take them on the bus and on trains ( there are some exceptions ). And of course if you ride them to work, quite often you can keep them inside with you.
> 
> In many ways they are ideal for some people. They are not unusual bikes anymore. And there is a folder to suit everyone's pocket. I have one and I am about to get another one.



Here in N. Ireland I've seen an increasing number of cyclists, but never folders in the flesh. 

I'm considering my next bike being one, the Bromptons are quite pricey but they seem to be a bit like a well engineered bit of kit too, I really like them but the whole look of me on one is what scares me!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2016)

cycle_bug said:


> Here in N. Ireland I've seen an increasing number of cyclists, but never folders in the flesh.
> 
> I'm considering my next bike being one, the Bromptons are quite pricey but they seem to be a bit like a well engineered bit of kit too, I really like them but the whole look of me on one is what scares me!




 just try one out. You might be surprised. Why can't you see yourself on one?


----------



## cycle_bug (19 Aug 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> just try one out. You might be surprised. Why can't you see yourself on one?



I just think I'd look rare on it / the posture / bike itself is quite funny looking - in the eyes of most, I know it's rediculous but that's the honest reason.

Is there like any words of wisdom that can help me get over the fear of being seen on a folder?!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2016)

cycle_bug said:


> I just think I'd look rare on it / the posture / bike itself is quite funny looking - in the eyes of most, I know it's rediculous but that's the honest reason.
> 
> Is there like any words of wisdom that can help me get over the fear of being seen on a folder?!




Errrr. Mmmmmm. That's a no. Just go for it. You might have a blast on one. And sod what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Diggs (19 Aug 2016)

I can confirm that you look super cool on a folder


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2016)

cycle_bug said:


> I just think I'd look rare on it / the posture / bike itself is quite funny looking


The posture is pretty upright and like sitting normally, while the bikes have been around for years and are well-established. Do you really think riding head-down/bum-up isn't funny-looking?


----------



## srw (19 Aug 2016)

Unusual? Crikey. Pay a trip to London. Long gone are the days when people would stop me at traffic lights to ask me about my Brompton because it was a novelty.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Aug 2016)

Do you ride in lycra at any time?

90% of people think you look stupid just because you ride a bike anyway, only you will think you look especially stupid because it is such a versatile and entertaining one.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2016)

cycle_bug said:


> I just think I'd look rare on it / the posture / bike itself is quite funny looking - in the eyes of most, I know it's rediculous but that's the honest reason.
> 
> Is there like any words of wisdom that can help me get over the fear of being seen on a folder?!


Yeah. Maybe ....
I think folders are to cycling what Vespas and Lambrettas are to motorcycles. They're not as fast, but they're very utilitarian and there's not much that you can't do on one except go very fast.
I currently have 10 bicycles. I got a s/h Brompton over a year ago to be able to take it on planes (I fly a lot for work), my other bikes are pretty serious road machines plus a few 'fun bikes' like my old folding BSA shopper. But here's the thing, the more I rode the Brompton, the more I kept using it. It is very useful. It's fast enough, it's transportable, you can carry a lot of stuff on it, it can be ridden by anyone, it's brilliantly nippy in the city and fine and comfortable for 100 milers on the open road.

I've just toured the outer Hebrides with Camping kit on mine and it's great. A very stable beast of burden. More so than a regular tourer. I can fit it into my tent/dorm in hostels, carry it into pubs, put it in the shopping trolley at the supermarket. Never carry a lock. Trains/buses/coaches easy -peasy. And it's fun to ride, it makes you feel like a kid again. People stop and ask about it, how it folds, isn't it hard work on little wheels .... no it isn't! You can let them try it And it's customisable and modifiable in all kinds of interesting ways.

It's not my most expensive bike, but if the garage was on fire it's the first bike I'd save.

Windsor Sportive: I wasn't the only one ....






Outer Hebrides:











London Brompton Club Oxford to London ....







But it's not all Brompton, we've done London to Brighton and club runs on these!







Don't be shy of folders .... they're fab!


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2016)

Fab Foldie?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2016)

mjr said:


> Fab Foldie?


Have never considered that!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2016)

Cool?

Or what .....


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Aug 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Cool?
> 
> Or what .....
> 
> ...



She's got a big ring (paging @Fnaar).

I wouldn't fancy trying to propel that up hill.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Aug 2016)

Even I look cool on a folding bike


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Do you reckon you could do that?


I doubt they'd be happy on the 0715 to Dusseldorf rocking-up with a B (unless in Business class). Also, you have to haul the thing through the airport; Security, Duty Free, changed gates, air-bridge. I just put mine in it's wheely-suitcase and check it.

The Brompton Mafia see it as a challenge!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Even I look cool on a folding bike


We'll get back to you on that ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2016)

http://portapedalbike.com/blog/cool-interesting-and-awesome-celebrity-folding-bike-riders/


----------



## cycle_bug (20 Aug 2016)

Okay guys, I really want one. Next barrier.. the cost. Maybe next year I'll buy myself one. 

There's some deadly roads to avoid here, last night I drove my Halfords cheap commuter a bit down past these roads with it in my Fiat Panda, front wheel off.. 

Then a beautiful evening cycling around, but it got dark and I was stuck but had to cycle back to the car. First time I cycled at night, beautiful feeling and so quiet compared to the day. 

The only thing I was a bit weary was I had the car in a picnic stop with lots of trees, which apparently isn't lit up at night (didn't know until I returned). Thankfully it was quiet and safe, and I got the bike wheel off and in the car. 

Can't help but feel throwing the Brompton in would be much handier as I wouldn't have to fold the seats down!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Or just wait for the bus.....
> 
> View attachment 140501


Or the Ferry ....







Or the train ....


----------



## StuAff (21 Aug 2016)

Have posted this before. Here is Chutney, my Dahon, with first owner Henrik. At the summit of the Tourmalet....




I've done multiple centuries on her, longest ride 141 miles, it's been touring in Belgium, and though the fold is rather larger than a Brompton, it'll still get on any train. Last ridden this morning, having done the FNRttC to Whitstable Friday night then on gig transport duties in the smoke on Saturday night. It's a road bike, and a very capable one. Just happens to have 406 wheels and a couple of hinges.....


----------



## srw (22 Aug 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Get a Brommie....good for touring and when you get tired, you can just flip the rear wheel and take a rest
> 
> View attachment 140500


Some Bromptons even come with handlebars.


----------



## Kell (22 Aug 2016)

I'm with you on the whole 'I don't know if it's me' thing with Bromptons.

Seven or eight years ago when I got my first folder, I looked at them, but they were very 'Cycle clips and hi viz sash' to me. By that i mean that everytime I saw someone on one, they had a tweed suit on, pedalled slowly and very upright and looked very old-fashioned.

By contrast, the Dahons of the time were sleek and sporty-looking, so I took one of those out for a test-ride and it was about a solid as cooked spaghetti. When I took it back to the shop, I was told that all small-wheeld folders are like that because of the long seat tupe and stem. I didn't think any more about a Brompton, but got a full size folding Dahon (i.e. 26" wheels).

Unfortunately, the frame cracked and I junked it. But I liked it, so I bought another. Same thing happened.

In the end, I tried a Brompton and it's been a revelation. I've had mine just over a year now and it's far better for me than the full-sized one as I can use it more often. I've done about 2,500 miles on mine over the cause of that year and according to Strava, I'm as fast if not faster on the Brompton than I was on a full size bike.

I wouldn't go back now that I've had one, but I understand the mental block you're facing.


----------



## stearman65 (22 Aug 2016)

Kell said:


> I'm with you on the whole 'I don't know if it's me' thing with Bromptons.
> 
> Seven or eight years ago when I got my first folder, I looked at them, but they were very 'Cycle clips and hi viz sash' to me. By that i mean that everytime I saw someone on one, they had a tweed suit on, pedalled slowly and very upright and looked very old-fashioned.
> 
> ...


Read a lot recently about frame cracks on Dahon folders, usually aluminium!!!


----------



## Kell (22 Aug 2016)

Yup - both of mine were Alu bikes. And both cracked at the top of the seat tube.

One lasted 4 years, the other about 2.


----------



## StuAff (23 Aug 2016)

Henrik's first frame cracked there too- that was a steel one though. Replaced with the 2010 aluminium one. Which is still doing just fine.


----------

